# Uber Chat Support/Review Ratings



## Echoplex (Aug 21, 2016)

I just started as a driver last week. Before I was approved I was able to find online chat support and talk to a live person. Now that I have been approved, I haven't been able to find that dialog box to chat with anyone live anymore. So where can I find the online chat support that I saw prior to being approved?

Secondly, I was able to see my ratings online as well as the app but now I don't even see the option to view the ratings, even after I read the help file on how to find it. Am I looking in the wrong spot? This question was going to be asked to the online chat support, but since I can't find it anymore, I thought I would ask it here. 

I have also emailed Uber support my questions, but I figure this community might be more resourceful. 

Thanks!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

On the full website try: https://partners.uber.com/p3/money/statements/index then with your mouse hover over your name in top right corner of the screen. I'm assuming you already tried 'ratings' in the app. If you can't find it in these places then it might be that because you are a new driver uber doesn't show you your rating till you completed a certain number of trips (maybe 10).


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Echoplex said:


> Before I was approved I was able to find online chat support and talk to a live person. Now that I have been approved, I haven't been able to find that dialog box to chat with anyone live anymore.


http://bonjour.uber.com


----------

